# OK, I joined the 1911 club...but in 9mm: Kimber Ultra CDP II



## cclaxton

I recently shot three bug matches, two with my Kahr PM9 and one with my Cz2075RAMI P.
Since I shoot a Cz75 with a really great 3lb trigger, it was just too hard to shoot accurate and fast with the PM9. I did better with the Cz, BUT it is a pretty thick gun and it needs better sights and...so on. If Kahr made a PM9 with a SA trigger and a manual safety, I would jump at it. I love the weight and size of the Kahr PM9. 

So, I wanted a relatively lightweight 9mm carry gun that had a trigger closer to the Cz75, but couldn't find one. Everyone was pointing me to the 1911-9mm's. I did toy with the idea of a Taurus MilleniumPro 9mm, but read some horrible reviews in terms of accuracy and when I looked at the gun it seemed pretty cheap...although cheap guns can be accurate too. I figured there's a reason the MilleniumPro is only $300. 

So, I shopped around and found the lightest weight 1911's I could find in 9mm. It came down to these: Kimber Ultra CDP II, Springfield EMP, and Colt New Agent. After holding and inspecting the guns, I eliminated the Colt, mainly because of the fit/finish and trigger. That left the Kimber and the Springfield. When the salesman told me that I can use 10round Wilson Mags in the Kimber because it is standard 1911 9mm magazine, and the EMP was proprietary to Springfield and no 10 round magazines were made....my decision came down to the Kimber. The Springfield had NO trigger creep, which I liked, but the Kimber had a decent trigger and I figured it would either wear-in or I would get a trigger job on it. (Turns out it is wearing in very nicely). 

Now, I LOVE this gun. It is accurate as my Cz, although when I speed up the Cz will beat it out. And, with the Comp-Tac Minotaur MTAC Holster, it is easy to carry, although I do notice the weight is more than the Kahr, but it's not like carrying a full-sized...anything. I like the standard grips although I am thinking about trying out some thin grips. I am thinking of getting a magwell for it, too. 

I am also buying a competition holster and magpouches and am going to try and compete with this in IDPA for ESP. That is how confident I am in the gun. 

So far I have shot CCI Blazer Brass, and Lawman 147gr and American Eagle 147 Flatnose and Federal HST and Winchester T-Seris +P and GoldDot and GaArms HP +P, and some other varieties of HP and not had a SINGLE problem with any HP ammo. During the first two mags I had one FTF and recently had one bullet stuck in the top of the mag and failed to feed. I have used the Wilson 10 round mag and it works flawlessly. I am ordering two more so I can shoot IDPA with it. 

Someone did tell me there were some reliability problems with the Kimber and that the recoil spring needs replacement every 1000 rounds or so. Anyone heard of any issues I should look out for?

So, far after about 300 target and about 75 HP I have no problems and am very confident in carrying this gun and happy with the purchase. 

Anyone else have one? Care to share your toughts?
CC


----------



## WI45

i don't have one, but i've looked at them, super nice gun. don't worry about the horror stories someone tells you. i've been shooting a pt111 taurus for almost 4 years and have never had a complaint about it, i pull the trigger and it goes bang, the sights that come on most guns in this series are straight 8's they are meant for defensive shooting, not target, if i was going to shoot in competition i would change sights. it's a desent gun and there are alot of options for it. it also has a very nice trigger. fit and finish is very good for the price and i can honestly say better than my kahr cw45. kimber are nice guns for the money, i'm sure you'll enjoy it for years to come.:smt1099


----------



## scooter

I cant say about the 9MM but Ive heard the same story about spring changes for my eclipse ultra .45.... long story short I have at least 5000 rounds thru it and NO spring changes yet.
It didnt care to much for hollowpoints until after the breakin but its eats anything now. Have fun


----------



## VAMarine

cclaxton said:


> Now, I LOVE this gun. It is accurate as my Cz, although when I speed up the Cz will beat it out. And, with the Comp-Tac Minotaur MTAC Holster, it is easy to carry, although I do notice the weight is more than the Kahr, but it's not like carrying a full-sized...anything. I like the standard grips although I am thinking about trying out some thin grips. I am thinking of getting a magwell for it, too.
> 
> Don't bother with the thin grips. 1: The thin grips don't support the plunger tube which is a wink link on most all 1911s. Proper fitting grip panels will help keep the plunger tube from coming completely off the frame should it come loose. 2: They don't really add anything in terms of conceal-ability. Unless you have really small hands they aren't needed and given you run Glocks and CZs, the 1911 grip should be plenty thin as it is.
> 
> As for the magwell, my 1911s used to wear them, but I've been removing them as I find them to interfere with mag changes/malfunction clearing. It wouldn't be an issue with the extended 10rd mags from Wilson but a standard mag will he harder to strip by hand should it get hung in the gun.
> 
> Someone did tell me there were some reliability problems with the Kimber and that the recoil spring needs replacement every 1000 rounds or so. Anyone heard of any issues I should look out for?
> 
> Consult your owners manual, the interval for recoil spring changes should be in there, while it may not always be necessary I would replace the spring as directed, typically the firing pin spring is replaced at the same time.
> 
> Anyone else have one? Care to share your toughts?
> CC


My comments in blue.


----------



## recoilguy

Nicely played Clax, my best buddy carries the same gun almost daily....he loves it!!

RCG


----------



## cclaxton

Thanks, Recoil!
Maybe we will get a chance to meet and try each others guns out some day!
I will admit I am liking the 1911 trigger.
Manual Safety is a double-edged sword. On the one hand it slows me down by .3sec to get off a round. On the other hand, it forces me to think about the safety of the handgun every time I holster. 
Thanks,
CC


----------

